# كتاب عن Flux Cored Arc Welding باللغة العربية



## tifaonline (26 أكتوبر 2014)

لو سمحتم

أريد كتاب عن Flux Cored Arc Welding باللغة العربية

وشكرا


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (31 أكتوبر 2014)

بالعربي كتاب رائع يشرح طرق و انواع اللحام 


نوع ملف الكتاب: application/pdf 

حجم الكتاب: 4.25 ميجا بايت


حمل من هنا

http://www.mediafire.com/view/?kk8qfhwhix1v2pd

لا تنسونا من صالح الدعاء​​​

​​​


----------



## tifaonline (1 نوفمبر 2014)

مهندس صلاح

أشكرك شكرا جزيلا على هذا الكتاب

لكن لم أجد أي معلومات في هذا الكتاب عن Flux Cored Arc Welding

أنا أحتاج شرح ولو مختصر عن هذه الطريقة باللغة العربية


----------



## محمد المناخلي (1 نوفمبر 2014)

اسباب تغليف سلك اللحام (الكترود) بطبقة مساعدةللانصهار( (flux ​​1- توفيرالغاز لحماية القوس ومنع تلوث الغلاف الجوي المحيط للمعدن المنصهرمن سلك اللحام (الكترود). ​​2- تحسين السلاسة والاستقرارللقوس.​​3- لإنتاج طبقة من الخبث لحماية معدن اللحام الساخن من الهواء والتفاعل معة ولتسمح لة بالتبريدالبطئ ​​وتحسين شكل الغرزونظافة سطح معدن اللحام.​​4- لزيادة السيولة وكسح الشوائب ومنع التاكسد وتنظيفمعدن اللحام ولمنع نمووتكوين جزئات خشنة ​​بمعدن اللحام.​​5- السماح باضافة العناصرالسبائكيةالتي يمكن ان تغير تركيبة معدنية لحام.​​1. 5) انواع مادة غلاف سلك اللحام(الكترود) Types of Electrode Coating​​معظم الالكترودات يمكن تقسيمها إلى ثلاث مجموعات بناء علىتكوين طبقة الفلكس هي :-
السليلوزيه ، والروتيل وقاعدية (Basic electrodes) كل منها مميزة بمجموعة من الخصائص.
أ‌- الالكترودات السليلوزيه 
تحتوي نسبة كبيرة من السليلوز، أكثرمن 30 ٪ .بالإضافة إلى الروتيل (مادة ثانيأكسيد التيتانيوم TiO2 ، أكسيد المنجنيزوفيرومنجنيز ويتم خلطها مع سيليكات الصوديوم أو البوتاسيوم قبل كبسها على سلك.محتوى الرطوبه لتلك الالكترودات عالية جدا ، عادة ما بين 4 و 5 ٪. يحترق السليلوزفي القوس لتشكيل درع من غاز اول اكسيد الكربون وثاني اكسيد الكربون ، وبالتزامن معرطوبه الفلكس ينتج كميات كبيرة من الهيدروجين ، عادة 30 الى 45 مم هيدروجين/100جممن معدن اللحام. تتميز تلك الالكترودات بخاصية الاختراق العميق وارتفاع معدل ترسيبو سهولة بداية القوس الكهربائي واستقراره وكذلك تنتج خبث هش ويسهل إزالته الخبث.وبسبب التجمد السريع للخبث يمكن استخدامها في الوضع الرأسي لأسفل وتيار مستمر DC(+).
ب- اسلاك الروتيل :-
كما يوحي الإسم ، تتضمن قدرا كبيرا من الروتيل ، ثاني أكسيد التيتانيوم ، عادةحوالي 50 ٪ ، بالإضافة إلى السيليلوز والحجرالجيري (كربونات الكالسيوم) ، والسليكاوالميكا (البوتاسيوم سيليكات الألومنيوم) ، وفيرمنجنيز. تلك الالكترودات لها خصائصمتوسطة الاختراق ، وقوس هادئ مستقر وكمية ترشاش قليلة جدا و تستخدم فى تيار مستمراو متردد مما يجعلها المفضلة عادة و لكن وجود السليلوز والرطوبه يعني انالالكترودات تنتج مستويات عالية نسبيا من الهيدروجين مثلها مثل الالكترودات السليلوزيهوهى تحتاج الى اعادة التجفيف حوالى 120 درجة مئويه.
ج- الاسلاك القاعدية:-
تحتوى على نسبة عالية من كربونات وفلوريدات الكالسيوم ولا يوجد بها نسب ملحوظة مناى مادة عضوية وذلك يجعلها منخفضة الهيدروجين و يمكن تجفيفها فى درجات حرارة عالية250 درجة مئوية. تستخدم في تيار مستمر DC(+) أو متردد وتعتبر المفضلة في لحام الصلب عالي المتانة والسمكالعالية
تصنيف الالكترود المغطى:​​يشتمل التصنيف الامريكى AWS – ASTM للالكترود المغطىعلى جميع الخواص ألهامه للالكترود في صوره مجموعه رقميه تدل على الخواصالميكانيكية لمعدن اللحام المترسب ، نوع الغلاف الكاسي ، وضع اللحام الموصى بهوكذلك التيار المستخدم .
النظام الرقمي يشتمل على مجموعه من أربعة أو خمسه أرقام مسبوقة بحرف لاتيني E , الحرف E يعنى الكترود (أييتصل بالدائرة الكهربائية ).الرقمين الأولين ( الأرقام الثلاثة الأولى في المجموعةالمكونة من خمسه أرقام ) مضروب في إلف تعطى أقل إجهاد شد لمعدن اللحام بوحدة رطللكل بوصه مربعه . مثال لذلك 60 في الكترود E6010 تعنى 60,000 P.S.i ( رطل / بوصه المربعة ) ، 100 في الكترود E10010 تعنى 100,000 P.S.i المربعة . الرقمالتالي ( قبل الأخير ) تعنى وضع اللحام الموصى به لهذا النوع . حيث أن 1 تعنى جميعالأوضاع 2 تعنى اللحام في الوضع تحت مستوى البصروالوضع الافقى .الرقم الأخير يعنىنوع الغلاف الكاسي ونوع التيار وفي ما يلي توضيح بشكل مختصر عن بعض أسلاك اللحامالمستخدمة في المجال النفطي والتي هي أكثر استخداما وشيوعا..
أسلاك لحام الصلب الكاربوني:
( أ ) نوع مرتفع السليلوز (E6010, E6011). 
يلحم بالكترود E6010 فى جميع الأوضاع( تيار مستمر- قطبيه معكوسه) والغلاف الكاسي يحتوى على كمية عاليه من السليلوزويتميز بقوه وتركيز القوس الكهربائي ويعطى تغلغل جيد ويتميز أيضا بسرعة تجمد معدناللحام وكمية خبث قليله فى حين أن كميه الغازات المحيطة تكون كبيره . 
يلحم الكترود E6011) (. في جميعالأوضاع – تيار متردد وباقي الخصائص تماثل الكترود E6010 .
(ب) نوع مرتفع فأكسيد التيتانيوم . (E6012 , E6013)
يلحم الكترود E6012 في جميع الأوضاع -تيار متردد وتيار مستمر الالكترود سالب – يتميز بتغلغل معقول ولكن ليس بنفس درجه E6010 الغلاف الكاسي بهنسبة عاليه من التيتانيا والصوديوم هذا بالاضافه إلى فولسبار وطين وكميه الخبثكبيره بينما كمية الغازات المحيطة قليله .
يلحم الكترود E6013 . في جميعالأوضاع - تيار متردد وتيار مستمر الالكترود سالب . له نفس خصائص E6012 بينما يتميز عنهبسهوله إزالة الخبث كما أن القوس يبدأ بسهوله ويستخدم هذا الالكترود بنسبه كبيرهفي لحام أنواع الصلب ذات التخانات المنخفضة 
(ج) نوع منخفض الهيدروجين (E7015 , E7018)
يلحم بالكترود E7015 في جميع الأوضاع -تيار مستمر اللاكترود موجبه - تستخدم سيليكات الصوديوم كمادة رابطه – ذات درجةتغلغل متوسطه وكميه الخبث كثيفه وسهل الازاله يفضل عند استخدام هذا النوع أن يكونطول القوس قصيرا جدا ويستخدم في لحام مختلف أنواع الصلب . وفى أغلب الأحيان لا يحتاجإلى تسخين سابق أوتسخين لاحق أثناء اللحام . 
يلحم الكترود E7018 في جميع الأوضاع -تيار متردد وتيار مستمر الالكترود موجب الغلاف الكاسي يحتوى على نسبه عاليه منبودرة الحديد تتراوح مابين 25% الى 40% ويتميز بلحام له خواص ميكانيكيه جيدهملائمة لمعدن الأساس الملحوم . 
الكترود E7028 له نفس خصائص E7018 مع بعضالاختلافات حيث انه يحتوى على كمية أعلى من بودرة الحديد تصل إلى حوالي 50 % ولذفان معدل الترسيب أعلى بينما التغلغل أقل عمقا .​​​​​​​​​​​​

​​دليلمكونات مادة غلاف سلك اللحام (الكترود) ووظائفها​*Manual Metal Arc Electrode FluxConstituents and their Functions*​
 *Constituent*​  الوظيفة المبدئية* Function* *Primary*​  الوظيفة الثانوية *Secondary Function*​  *Iron Oxide*​  *Slag Former*​ تكوين خبث​  *Arc Stabiliser*​ اتزان القوس​  *Rutile (Titanium Dioxide)*​  *Slag Former*​  *Arc Stabiliser*​  *Magnesia (Magnesium Oxide)*​  *Fluxing Agent*​  *-*​  *Calcium Fluoride*​  *Slag Former*​  *Fluxing Agent*​  *Potassium Silicate*​  *Arc Stabiliser*​  *Binder*غطاء​  *Other Silicates*​  *Slag Formers and Binders*​  *Fluxing Agent*​  *Calcium Carbonate*​  *Gas Former*​  *Arc Stabiliser*​  *Other Carbonates*​  *Gas Formers*​  *-*​  *Cellulose*​  *Gas Former*​  *-*​  *Ferro‑Manganese*​  *Alloying*​  *Deoxidiser*​  *Ferro‑Chrome*​  *Alloying*​  *-*​  *Ferro‑Silicon*​  *Deoxidiser*​  *-*​


----------



## tifaonline (2 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا لكن أريد معلومات عن Flux Cored Arc Welding مثل:

اسم الطريقة باللغة العربية

مميزاتها

عيوبها

طريقة عملها

أحتاج هذه المعلومات باللغة العربية الصحيحة لأنني أريد كتابتها في رسالة الماجيستير.

وشكرا على مجهوداتكم


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (2 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (2 نوفمبر 2014)

نفس طريقة لحام ال co2 بس سلكة اللحام فيها بودرة من الداخل 
يعنى سلكة اللحام م مصمتة و لكنها مجوفة و مملؤة بالبودرة (flux)


----------



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (2 نوفمبر 2014)




----------



## tifaonline (3 نوفمبر 2014)

مهندس سيدأشكرك شكرا جزيلالكن أريد معلومات مكتوبة عن Flux Cored Arc Weldingأنا أحتاج ذلك باللغة العربية


----------

